#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  Best walking/running tracker App?

## Luigi

MapMyWalk is crud.

Freezes, doesn't measure correctly. Can do minutes of walking and the distance remains as 0. Then crashes. 





Actual distance is 4km, so lost .8 Km along the way, which screws up the other data.


What's a good Android App for tracking walking/running?

Cheers.

----------


## cyrille

i use endomondo. never had a problem with it.

----------


## uncle junior

Fuhgeddaboutit. Just  find a exercise you enjoy and go do it. What are you gonna do with all that data anyway.

----------


## Luigi

> endomondo


https://play.google.com/store/apps/d....android&hl=en

Looks good. cheers.

----------


## PAG

Strava.   Free download for OiS and Android, plus PC and Mac.   What device are you using to record?

----------


## Dillinger



----------


## reinvented

Zombie's Run is good, also there is one called the Walk. 
the trackings the same old shit but they give you a storyline that makes it mildly interesting

----------


## fiddler

I've tried many. 
My Tracks by Google was he best one I ever had but they discontinued it. 
(and I got a new phone so, couldn't get it)
My problem with most of the others is when i go into the jungle, they lose reception under tree cover. 
(MyTracks didn't)

Lately Strava seems to work the best for me. 
But once they let me down, i go look for another one. 
Probably have tried 6 or 7 since google stopped MyTracks.

----------


## somtamslap

If it's not on Strava it didn't happen. 

Thought everyone knew that.

----------


## Luigi

> What device are you using to record?


Samsung Galaxy something or other phone. 



Cheers chaps. Will check all these out.

----------


## david44

> 


 How the upper crust live.

Not sure an old blokey with a manky hoof should be jogging vertically, try to find a playmate and stick to the horizontal plane, who knows it may feel as good as posting yourself.

----------


## Stumpy

If you have a newer Samsung just use their App called Samsung Health.  I have used it in the past and it works good .

----------


## somtamslap

> Samsung Galaxy something or other phone.


Fuc that off, Lu, and get yourself one of these.

Training to heart rate is the way forward - it lets you know how much of a ponce you are, or aren't.

----------


## Luigi

Think I'd be more interested in wearing that when Lulu'ing.  :Smile: 



Heart rate: 190bpm.
Distance. 13 inches.
Time: 5.7 seconds. 

 :Smile:

----------


## david44

> Think I'd be more interested in wearing that when Lulu'ing. 
> 
> 
> 
> Heart rate: 190strokes per minute
> Distance. 1.3 inches.
> Old Kleenex usage  5.7 seconds.


might want the Sketchies Stalker app ad Moose detector- bottle 
Goopener 3-in-one, never leave home without one

Always go for the Pick a Dilly De-luxe worth the extra fiver,.... a frond told me

----------


## Luigi

Installed Endomondo, Strava, and MapMyWalk. Will try to run all 3 simultaneously tomorrow during a quick 4km stretch to see if that crashes me Samsung.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

> Training to heart rate is the way forward - it lets you know how much of a ponce you are, or aren't.





Out of interest...  that 136 high.,,,,,, did it involve 3 grammes of ya ice, 2 sidegra , 32 award winners and ya dong chasers, a ploughed hillside in Samui, 6 farmyard animals and a betlenut driven menage a trois with  Granny and Stoker, or was that another weekend?

----------


## Neverna

> Out of interest...  that 136 high.,,,,,, did it involve 3 grammes of ya ice, 2 sidegra , 32 award winners and ya dong chasers, a ploughed hillside in Samui, 6 farmyard animals and a betlenut driven menage a trois with  Granny and Stoker, or was that another weekend?


For a fit man like Slap, that's probably only about 75% of his maximum heart rate. Not too strenuous for him.

----------


## Luigi

> Installed Endomondo, Strava, and MapMyWalk. Will try to run all 3 simultaneously tomorrow during a quick 4km stretch to see if that crashes me Samsung.


Interesting results.

Turned on the GPS/Location and opened all the apps about 30 minutes before, so they'd all be up and running by the time I started.


Even with that, none.... bladdy none, started measuring any distance for the first 400-500 meters.


Total 6km with 3 stops for upperbody workout.


Endomondo was the best, recording 5.36km, and slo some nice extra info.






2nd place was MapMyWalk, which was not too far off with 5.24km measured.




By far the worst performing was Strava, with only 3.3 km measured. Little over half the total distance.

----------


## cyrille

> Even with that, none.... bladdy none, started measuring any distance for the first 400-500 meters.


That's weird.

What do you put that down to?

Surely a phone issue?

----------


## Luigi

> That's weird.
> 
> What do you put that down to?
> 
> Surely a phone issue?


Guess would be possible poor GPS coverage due to trees. GPS worked fine on Google Maps, but none of the apps were picking up any distance. 2-3 minutes of walking and distance 0.0 meters. Kicks in around 400-500 meters.

Both GPS and Apps were turned on about 30 mins before starting.  

The Apps obviously have some sort of separate connection to the GPS, strava only measured 3.3km out of 6.

----------


## Luigi

3 mins in and all showing 0.0 distance.

Google Maps was following the GPS no problem.

----------


## Luigi

My mistake with Strava. It's set to miles instead of Km.

So:

Endomondo: 5.36km
Strava: 5.31Km
MapMyWalk: 5.24

----------


## cyrille

Do you have some kind of privacy setting that stops you being tracked near your neighbour's houses, for some reason?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Luigi

Lol.

Not that I know of.


Digging deeper and Strava seems the best.

Changed to Km and lists the 'active time', so when stopping every 2km to do upperbody stuff it doesn't track that time. And easy to use history stats.



That'll do.


Cheers chaps.

----------


## cyrille

> Lol.
> 
> Not that I know of.
> 
> 
> Digging deeper and Strava seems the best.
> 
> Changed to Km and lists the 'active time', so when stopping every 2km to do upperbody stuff it doesn't track that time. And easy to use history stats.
> 
> ...


What so you were expecting something that tracks your activity via gps to know when your activity is....lifting weights.

 :smiley laughing: 

Go lift a 5 kilo potato bag, paddy, and keep up the reps until you can lift it with a potato in it.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Luigi

> What so you were expecting something that tracks your activity via gps to know when your activity is....lifting weights.


When I'm not moving.

And yup. It does. 

Active time (0:51 minutes) versus total time (1:03) 


Cheers Simple.

----------


## somtamslap

> My mistake with Strava. It's set to miles instead of Km.


You've also currently got it on cycling mode  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

> cycling mode




 :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Why would you want the data from  a poofs jaywalk in high heels ? 



























Just bought some powdered crystal meth for tomorrows k triathlon

----------


## Luigi

That's a shoe not a fookin' bicycle. 

 :Smile: 


Yours,

Chris.

----------


## baldrick

> Do you have some kind of privacy setting that stops you being tracked


I installed from Secuso  - https://www.secuso.informatik.tu-dar....de/en/secuso/

the pedometer app seems to count steps ok , but not using GPS or altimeter , so the distance and the amount of height changes are not so accurate - though I think I can calibrate it when I have a flat area to walk

----------


## Dillinger

^ is that you Domenic?

----------


## somtamslap

> Out of interest... that 136 high.,,,,,, did it involve 3 grammes of ya ice, 2 sidegra , 32 award winners and ya dong chasers, a ploughed hillside in Samui, 6 farmyard animals and a betlenut driven menage a trois with Granny and Stoker, or was that another weekend?


Bolli, you are soooo 2012. This was but a trice with some crack addled whoopsie operating out of a shed in Deptford. Only cost me twenty pence. Good eh. The COOP in-house Gin and vape liquid were a little dearer, mind - but you can't put a price on a good evening out.

----------


## Dillinger

:smiley laughing:

----------


## PAG

> Think I'd be more interested in wearing that when Lulu'ing. 
> 
> 
> 
> Heart rate: 190bpm.
> Distance. 13 inches.
> Time: 5.7 seconds.


Is that distance in and out in 6 times in 6 seconds?

----------


## somtamslap

> that's probably only about 75% of his maximum heart rate.


I'm struggling to get much over 170-175 at threshold/maximum these days. 

I had to have a holter monitor (portable ECG piece of apparatus) fitted a few months back as they found an abnormality in my heart rhythm. They thought it was something called a prolonged QT interval which can be related to long QT syndrome which can lead to sudden death. So that was a fun six months waiting for the NHS to get their shit together for the results - which turned out to be normal.  But the cardiologist did comment on the efficiency of my heart, due to doing lots of running and cycling.

So sack the walking off Lulu, and do some proper exercise.

----------


## Dillinger

If you cant beat em, ,cheat em Lu. 

Get yourself juiced up like Ant or Somtam Armsrong.

----------


## Loy Toy

I walk from my bedroom door to the car which is about 100 metres at least 12 times a day.

Then 30 metres from my car to the bar stool at least 4 times a day,

Not forgetting 30 metres from my car to the 7eleven beer fridge 2 times every day.

Then 5 metres at least 10 times a day from my sitting position to the bathroom. 

So around 1.5 Km's every day. Do I need a machine?

----------


## Dillinger

^there'll be no room.......youre gonna need 200,000 baht in your  pockets soon 


https://news.lovepattayathailand.com...s-to-increase/

----------


## cyrille

A shepherd's pie contract in each should cover it.

----------


## Loy Toy

> youre gonna need 200,000 baht in your pockets soon


Don't drink and drive Dill.

----------


## Luigi

Those apps are pretty crap.

Did a 6km route today and MMW logged5.8km, and Strava logged 6.7km. Looking at the route it logged, it first had me shooting off into a lake for a swim, then a 700 meter detour into some scrub land on one of the laps. 

MMW happened to log the same exercise log 3 times on Tuesday, so has that day at 15km instead of the incorrect 5km.  :Smile: 


Anyone using one of these?

https://www.lazada.co.th/products/fe...J5LFn&search=1



Which connects to a H-Plus Watch App on yer phone.

----------


## Dillinger

^ Even Chitty has his own pool

----------


## baldrick

the Mi 3 band should be available soon - just released

https://www.gsmarena.com/xiaomi_mi_b...news-31393.php

----------


## Dillinger

^ June 5th.
 It does tell you in that link  :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

> ^ Even Chitty has his own pool


Could have done with a dip in that today you slag!

Fooking 30oC  and cutting the hedges, only got water blisters everywhere :Smile: 

I lost my watch on holiday or some Welsh/Scouse twat knicked it, so i'm in the market for a new fitness watch asap..

----------


## Luigi

Nicked this from the Breakfast thread.  :Smile: 




> Dill buddy, you can buy all the gadgets and gizmos you want. The bottom line is you have to put the work in. Now I really shouldnt talk as this is the first time I am gonna put two good weeks together in my life. But getting ready to go walk another hour and about 7,000 more steps. 
> 
> I lost my fitbit charger in the states and just got a new one off a Lazada about 10 or 11 days ago..
> 
> You just have to DO IT!!



This fitbit thingamajig.


Does it also show you maps etc of your routes?


What if yer not counting steps, but say, cycling everyday. How would it measure/show that data so you see it with your daily info (that data is just showing steps)?

Cheers.

----------


## aging one

Mine shows heart rate, distance in Km's, steps, sleep, and more if you set it up.. You can customize the thing to do much more than I need.   Clicking on the different choices gives you more and more detail.  It does not map out where you ran or biked though... I think it can be set up to count milage on a bike as well.

----------


## Luigi

Perfect. Cheers bud.

----------


## Chittychangchang

57bpm resting is a damn decent heart rate AO.
An athlete is 40bpm and the average 80/120.

----------


## Luigi

The last few times I've gone out I turned on the GPS on me phone, but it doesn't connect. 


The timing would coincide with it having been dropped into the toilet. 


So might go for one of those wrist things. The Fitbit looks good, but it doesn't do the maps etc that I like. Apparently. Only really interested in having it on when I'm exercising. And Luluing. 

Any recommendations for one?

Cheers.

----------


## Dillinger

The next time one of your friends starts raving about their FitBit, especially if it's the kind of friend who can't shut the fuck up about their latest "find" and effectively ruins happy hour for everyone else who just wants to lose their inhibitions at the end of a tough week, feel free to stop them dead in their tracks and call them on their bullshit—because science said so.

Or, rather, because your smartphone said so. Mother Jones points to a[at]new study[at]showing[at]that your iPhone[at]or device of choice does just a good a job, if not a better one, at doing things like tracking calories and measuring activity. So why bother with a FitBit? Essentially, it boils down to convenience—jogging, cycling, and binge eating potato chips while binge watching[at]House of Cardsare all easier when you've got free hands not encumbered by a bulky-ass smartphone—and vanity, i.e. wearing a device shows how modern and down with the times you are, etc.

But, says Mitesh Patel, who led and authored the study, it doesn't really matter what device you're using to track activity if you're not actually using it. Which is why spending more time on healthy habits reigns over obsessing about what, if any, exercise you're actually getting.

----------


## Dillinger

> The last few times I've gone out I turned on the GPS on me phone, but it doesn't connect


How do you turn GPS on, on your phone?
Do you mean  location ?
Have you got mobile data turned on and  a data package on your phone?

I'm guessing  Not :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

> the Mi 3 band


Looks good, but no GPS.

Looking at the *FEIKU S908 GPS Running Tracker With Heart Rate Sleep Monitor Sedentary Reminder Pedometer IP68 Waterproof Fitness Tracker Smart Bands for iPhone Android*

Just need Dill to post up negative reviews of it first, to know what it doesn't do.

----------


## Luigi

> How do you turn GPS on, on your phone?
> Do you mean  location ?
> Have you got mobile data turned on and  a data package on your phone?
> 
> I'm guessing  Not


You would be correct on all of that.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

^ there you go then :Smile: 

Apparently phones with A-GPS or Assisted GPS need the mobile data for them to function.

Also phones with high end snapdragon processors work better and team up with Russian satellites.

The Thai Samsungs I think use the exilmor(dp)chip.

Anyway if you put your mobile data on, you should find it works a lot better, especially with that map my run app.




> Can I Use the App Without a Data Plan?
> 
> KyleSeptember 04, 2018 02:27
> 
> Our app does have the ability to function without data (airplane mode, traveling abroad, no signal, etc.) if the device you are using has a native GPS chip. However, having a data signal (EDGE, 3G, LTE) definitely increases the reliability of the recording. You will be able to track an activity and create a map by Recording.
> 
> The app does require a data connection for logging in, viewing maps and workouts (and other information within the app), and most importantly for saving recorded workouts. The app has a new local storage option that will save maps temporarily until you can find a data connection (cellular or Wi-FI), which should make it a bit easier to take advantage of the app in areas with low coverage or abroad.
> 
> If you do not have data then the app may not function correctly, especially if your device uses Assisted GPS like iPods, iPads, and other tablets. Also, unless you have Live Tracking on, the app only uses data when saving an activity or browsing your activity history.


https://support.mapmyfitness.com/hc/...bile_site=true

Download this app to your phone and you can just buy internet per day or few daysif you want, it also has a lot of other nice features, like sending credit,validity, checking your phone number and balance, cancelling ads, change SMS language and call me back feature :Smile: 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d....unliminet.ais

----------


## Topper

> especially with that map my run app.


That's what I've always used and it works great...

----------


## Luigi

> Apparently phones with A-GPS or Assisted GPS need the mobile data for them to function.


Never been a problem before, but will do it next time before splurging 1,300 baht on that Chinese watch thing, cheers.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Forget the Feiku, this was made for you.....






> We all know a guy who spends way too much time worrying about[at]their FitBit, right?
> 
> They’re constantly checking it, referencing it, talking about how close they are to getting their “10,000 steps.”
> 
> He probably gets mad when one of his friends takes more steps than him, too.[at]
> 
> Well, that guy's preoccupation with data collection is about to get a whole lot weirder in the near future.
> 
> Because now there’s a new cousin to the FitBit designed specifically for a man’s[at]penis. (No, really.)
> ...



https://www.yourtango.com/2017299669...n-gone-too-far

----------


## SKkin

^How does it do for  :Wank:  ??

----------


## Dillinger

^

----------


## bsnub

This is what I use...

Mi Band 3

https://www.gearbest.com/smart-watch...ml?wid=1349303

With this app...

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...band1&hl=en_US

----------


## Dillinger

^ show us a screenshot of your weekly steps then :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

> Mi Band 3


GPS?.

----------


## bsnub

> show us a screenshot of your weekly steps then


You first.  :rofl: 




> GPS?.


Nope but I use my phone for that. Just starting this fitness thing so I will get back to you lot. I used to pump iron in the gym but that was some time ago.  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

> your weekly steps





> You first

----------


## bsnub

:smiley laughing:

----------


## Cujo

> Strava.   Free download for OiS and Android, plus PC and Mac.   What device are you using to record?


What he said.

----------


## Cujo

> i use endomondo. never had a problem with it.


I've been looking for a good one.
I just installed this and took it for a cycle.
Perfect as far as I can see.

----------


## Dillinger

^ does it work in shopping malls? :Smile:

----------


## Cujo

> ^ does it work in shopping malls?


Are you planning a shopathon?

----------


## Dillinger

No, I was recalling your  Tour de Guangzhou :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

> Tour de Guangzhou


How did I miss that one?

----------


## Stumpy

I took a week after my return to get back on my "Stay active" dealio using the Samsung Health. Actually funny, working around the house and yard seems to burn WAY more calories then walking around. 

I also bought this Omron BP checker thing for my FIL but was fun to check out where I was baseline. I was 129/79. That was after a big fat NY steak and 3 Margs.  :smiley laughing: .  Could have been a food coma state....

I haven't downloaded the app to my phone yet where it I can track BP over time. 

Today was a 12km bike ride and dug up 3 trees......and 2 Vodka Cranberry cocktails while I watch NASCAR at Talledega......

Live life.  Lifes too short to give up one likes and enjoys based on some doc numbers that says you will die......

----------


## Dillinger

I say Guangzhou, it was some Chinese shopping mall's bakery department where he'd mowed some woman and her kids down on his racer.
cant find the thread :Smile: 

How many steps you done today Snubby?

----------


## HuangLao

Hmmmm...
If you gents don't mind my inquiry.
Is this all a competition? Like most threads develop to be.....


Just asking innocently. 

 ::chitown::

----------


## Stumpy

> How many steps you done today


Today was 9,326. Yesterday was 12,963.  

I need a drink....LOL

----------


## Dillinger

> Hmmmm...
> If you gents don't mind my inquiry.
> Is this all a competition?


Hell yeah!!

----------


## aging one

I dont think I will post up my last week. :Smile:   Had the week off and got into more exercise and much more eating. For the first time since I was a kid I can eat as much as I want. Trying to eat as healthy as I can as well.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Fooking hell you lightweights I've been lumping 90kg of lean mean fighting machine on a half marathon 5 times week for the last year.
Starting to suffer now, need a month on my back in Thailand soaking up the rays.

----------


## Cujo

> How did I miss that one?


I don't know what he's on about.

----------


## bsnub

> How many steps you done today Snubby?


I got 2286 steps so far.  :Smile: 

So are we in the slacker club? BTW the lady is making breakfast for dinner. Bacon, eggs with biscuits and pepper gravy. I guess I will be needing more steps.  :Sad:

----------


## Luigi

> This is what I use...
> 
> Mi Band 3
> 
> https://www.gearbest.com/smart-watch...ml?wid=1349303
> 
> With this app...
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...band1&hl=en_US


Ordered this.

----------


## Dillinger

^ hmmm.  No GPS, The display is shit in direct sunlight and  you still need your fukkin phone to start activities and work it? :irish: 

Why not just measure the distance or count your steps 
the first time you walk round the park so you know how many steps are in every lap, instead of walking around squinting in the shade wearing that gay looking Chinese piece of shit with  silicone strap and wonky heart rate monitor. . :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

With no GPS or altimeter and wore on your wrist, how accurate can it be at telling how many steps you are taking or knowing how long your stride is ?





> Xiaomi Mi Band 3: Fitness tracking
> 
> 
> So let’s get into those tracking basics. Like previous Mi Bands, you’re going to get something that tracks your steps, distance covered over the day and an estimated calorie burn reading, and all of that data can be viewed in real-time on the Mi Band 3’s screen.
> 
> 
> Making that tracking happen is a pretty standard setup of accelerometer motion sensors measuring your movement and Xiaomi’s algorithms interpreting that movement into your step counts for the day. *Up against a Garmin fitness tracker, it managed on average to record around 500 steps less, but some days it would be as much as 8,000*. That's quite a lot and seems more noticeable once you rack up more than 5,000-6,000 steps. There’s no altimeter here, so you’re not getting any data in the way of elevation or steps climbed, which is a really useful piece of data and would've been nice to have at the expense of some of the other features Xiaomi has decided to include this time around.

----------


## Luigi

Cash on delivery. Can still cancel it or refuse to answer the door.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Theres a newer Honor 4 out on Lazada, same kinda thing but tracks  more sports and has a  colour display that doesn't scratch like the Mi3.

Look how dim the display is on mi3

----------


## Luigi

Will look at that, cheers. 

I wouldn't care about the display, I'd only be looking at the graph info/data etc etc on the app on my phone or PC at the end of each day or whenever.

----------


## aging one

Now if I bought a tracker on my own I would have gone with one of the above. But my wife got it for me. She has been with AIA for over 30 years now and sells a policy out of the UK called Vitality. If you can show you are doing 10,000 steps a day or more and track yourself you qualify for discount life and health policies. 

I am now getting about 12% off my premiums for going 3+ months now with figures better than that. I just send her screen shots and she handles the rest. But you must use FITBIT which I think is expensive. 

This is the model she got for me.   https://www.fitbit.com/altahr

----------


## Luigi

The GPS on me phone worked yesterday with the Data package running.

Did it today without any internet/data connection and worked fine.

Probably has a ghost or something in it.

----------


## bsnub

> I wouldn't care about the display, I'd only be looking at the graph info/data etc etc on the app on my phone or PC at the end of each day or whenever.


Ya a big reason I went with the MI band is the aftermarket software that I linked it is not the shit software that most of these fitness trackers have.  It has all kinds of custom settings. That software is not available with the honor band you are stuck using Huawei's shit app.

----------


## Luigi

Good stuff.



Put that in yer Plaster Cast and smoke it Dill.  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Some handy info etc here

https://www.guidingtech.com/top-xiao...3-tips-tricks/

----------


## bsnub

> Put that in yer Plaster Cast and smoke it Dill.


Also the app will sync to google fit so when you don't have your phone on you it will still sync all your steps and heart rates.

----------


## Dillinger

^ you realise you've just subjected us to a worldful of activity screenshots

----------


## aging one

> I got 2286 steps so far.


aint that the truth... :smiley laughing:

----------


## OhOh

But have you got lighty up shoes?

----------


## Stumpy

> Theres a newer Honor 4 out on Lazada, same kinda thing but tracks  more sports and has a  colour display that doesn't scratch like the Mi3.
> 
> Look how dim the display is on mi3


Sometime back I looked at 5 or so of these wrist style monitors and thought why buy one if you carry your smart phone?  Being I always have my phone with me on bike rides, walking, hiking etc the Apps available are more than suitable and free.  Now in fairness I am not going on this big health data tracking program either. Just basic steps and bicycling distance.

My current daily cycling avg is 8.2kms M -F and I always hit my 7500 steps goal.

----------


## somtamslap

Anyone who wants to get the benefits of cycling without being savaged by rabid mutts and Somjit's tractor should consider looking into this.

https://www.zwift.com/

----------


## Stumpy

This is why I like the Samsung Health App. Simple, gives me weekly summaries of steps and bike rides. No need to charge up another device and remember to turn it on.

----------


## Luigi

Oh Jaysus, Mary n Lulu.


That Mi Band 3 is the biz.



Seem to have a resting pulse of around 80, average during me stroll was 135bpm, with a high of 152bpm.

Reckon I can beat that later within 3 minutes of the Main Mrs walking through the door.  :Smile:

----------


## kmart

I have a pair of these. Muttwalk 2.0. When they look knackered, it's usually time to head home. :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

> Oh Jaysus, Mary n Lulu.
> 
> 
> That Mi Band 3 is the biz



That's a hell of a long stride for someone your size bud :Smile: 



Have you noticed yet that it still goes up when you are driving? :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

> That Mi Band 3 is the biz.


Did you look at these apps? Both are better than MI's app. I use the notify and fitness one and it is really good..

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...band1&hl=en_US

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...ak.mibandtools

----------


## aging one

> Seem to have a resting pulse of around 80,


Hope its less than that. Mine was about  65 when I really started exercising 4 months ago. Now 54-56 is the normal range.

----------


## Luigi

^ bugger. 

 :Smile: 





> Did you look at these apps? Both are better than MI's app. I use the notify and fitness one and it is really good..
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...band1&hl=en_US
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...ak.mibandtools



Nope, haven't looked at anything yet, but will do. Cheers.

----------


## Luigi

> That's a hell of a long stride


Says my stride is 97cm. 

Double when the check-bin arrives.  :Smile: 

Like me pounding heart, no idea if 97 is good, bad or indifferent.   :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

> Like me pounding heart, no idea if 97 is good, bad or indifferent


Your heart rate, like  your stride and step count will be woefully inaccurate on that device with those algorithms. Einstein nor Pythagoras or Carol Vorderman were slant eyed coonts

----------


## Neverna

I was looking at Garmin stuff today. Mostly it was quite expensive. No idea how good they are. 

Forerunner 35: 8,290
Forerunner 645: 16,990
Fenix 5: 23,900
Fenix 5S Plus: 29,900

But then I saw a Garmin Vivosmart 4, which is like those Fitbit things and Mi bands, at only 5,590 baht. Is it any good? 

And are the heart rates accurate? As good as a heart rate monitor with a chest strap?

----------


## Dillinger

> But then I saw a Garmin Vivosmart 4, which is like those Fitbit things and Mi bands, at only 5,590 baht. Is it any good?



Also no GPS or pedometer .... But who cares if it's not accurate.... as long as you look the part with  your snide Beats headphones, high heeled Skechers, Fame headband and bike for dad t-shirt ? :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

Yeah, there's that. I'll go and buy one tomorrow then.  :Smile: 


I actually don't care about the GPS or pedometer. I'd only buy it for the heart rate monitor part. My old Polar chest strap one bit the dust recently.

----------


## Dillinger

How often do you monitor your heart rate and why do you feel the need to  Nev?

Have you ever put a mirror  under your nose to see if you're still breathing? :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

> no GPS


If they're anything like my Super Duper Lu Band 3 they connect with the GPS off yer phone.

----------


## Neverna

> How often do you monitor your heart rate and why do you feel the need to  Nev?


Not often these days but I did it a lot when I was younger. Heart rate monitors can really help with improving running training and even when racing longer distances. I used to have a really good one but the last one I bought was a cheap 40 quid one from Tesco's in the UK. Both Polar HRMs. 




> Have you ever put a mirror  under your nose to see if you're still breathing?


No, but I just put my hand under it and, hey, I'm breathing! It works!!  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

You can get a heartbeat reading with a stopwatch and two fingers on your neck Nev.

Trust me, you still wont look as much of a bellend as Lulu around Lumpinee park :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

> my Super Duper Lu Band 3


Let's see your display on this super duper Lu band 3.

I bet theres one walk and two runs on it today.

2 fukkin school runs in the car :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

> Trust me, you still wont look as much of a bellend as Lulu around Lumpinee park


From a bloke that gets knocked out by a Thai bloke with one punch.


Steps off a kerb, breaks his ankle and has to be cared for by the bar staff.  :Smile:  


Maybe get a danger sensor, that goes off whenever there's a wee Thai bloke or footpath nearby.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

That's an affirmative then :smiley laughing:

----------


## Luigi

Pretty sure I look like a bellend with or without me Lu Band 3.  :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

> You can get a heartbeat reading with a stopwatch and two fingers on your neck Nev.


That's OK when you're sitting down or lying in bed. Not much good when you're out running. 




> Trust me, you still wont look as much of a bellend as Lulu around Lumpinee park


I'm lucky that I don't have Beats headphones or a pair of Skechers.  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

> Let's see your display


I would, but the fookin' thing can barely be seen.  :Smile: 




See wot I mean.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

^^ That step should have had a flight of stairs on it.
And that coonta who opened the fuckin door whilst I was uploading pics of a friend who had a Tom-esque shirt on.....needs one of those fitbits ramming up him.

----------


## Dillinger

> I would, but the fookin' thing can barely be seen


 :smiley laughing: 

Shitcoins last October
Now you've gone and  bought the fitbits cousin-the shitbit :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Didn't know my phone had a heart rate monitor on it til now....

Is this still bad if I'm resting and  drinking beer?


Can't be very reliable being on a phone anyway eh?

----------


## Luigi

^^ And let's not mention me Chinese knock-off Fino.

----------


## Dillinger

Fuck :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Cunting thing

----------


## Loy Toy

To be honest, and with all due respect to the people who love these gimmicks, I have never ever purchased a pair of running shoes that I accept helps my performance let alone all the monitoring equipment and other gadgets on offer.

I ran barefoot for years on most surfaces and stopped at a garden tap for a drink of water when necessary. 

A clock on the wall that tells you when you left for a run and when you returned is all that is needed.

When you feel fooked.........Stop for a rest and stretching............Once recovered continue until you cark it or get home!  

Now off for a bare foot sprint to the fridge.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

^ we can have a heart rate compo on this phone next time you're down the boozer, Zola :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

> I use the notify and fitness one and it is really good..
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...band1&hl=en_US
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...ak.mibandtools


That's great, cheers.

----------


## cyrille

> I ran barefoot for years on most surfaces and stopped at a garden tap for a drink of water when necessary. 
> 
> A clock on the wall that tells you when you left for a run and when you returned is all that is needed.


I'd have thought sundials would have been more common.

----------


## Dillinger

How many workouts today Lu? :Smile: 




> Got my miband a couple of days ago and have been going about life as normal since then. This morning it logged that I'd done a 22 minute workout and I was confused as I hadn't. Turns out it had logged my masturbating as a workout! Even though the band was not on the hand I was using. Rather impressive I thought! Also in case anyone was wondering, it burned 69 cal apparently, and even more hilariously it thinks I moved 829m during the session! Heres the screenshot[at]

----------


## Luigi

Just hitting 3,369 Kilometers for the day.

----------


## Dillinger

If they made them kinetic, you'd never need a battery and could probably power a small Continent :Smile:

----------


## fishlocker

Puerto Rico is calling your name

----------


## Dillinger

Luerto Risto :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

> we can have a heart rate compo on this phone next time you're down the boozer, Zola


OK Budd....................I mean bud!  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

> Luerto Risto


Just found the name for me condo.  :Smile:

----------


## Farangrakthai

> Just hitting 3,369 Kilometers for the day.


do that on a normal work day (without working out) :  

;-)

just walking to the motorcy taxi/ to bts/ to work (and back) and then around the uni campus during the day.

----------


## Luigi

_Kilometers._


You're not Somtam Slap bud.

----------


## Farangrakthai

> Kilometers.


that's about 2 miles. 

normal working day for me is 2-3 miles.

for those who are Mr. Mom walking around the house?

;-)

----------


## HuangLao

Timeout.
All these lovely advisory fitness, nutrition, and food threads are making me weary and dizzy. 

Need a smoke and a couple decent belts of the good stuff.

----------


## Luigi

> that's about 2 miles. 
> 
> normal working day for me is 2-3 miles.



_"3,369 Kilometers" 


_You dumb fok.  :Smile:

----------


## Farangrakthai

> "3,369 Kilometers" 
> 
> 
> You dumb fok.


oh, i get it:  it's times 1,000.

your watch can't measure the secret part of your life: mia nois?

;-)

----------


## aging one

> oh, i get it: it's times 1,000.
> 
> your watch can't measure the secret part of your life: mia nois?
> 
> ;-)


You have killed your brain with cheap Thai whiskey.   That was funny... :smiley laughing:

----------


## Dillinger

This one looks the best budget buy, has GPS and compared well against the Garmin Forerunner for accuracy.

https://www.tomsguide.com/us/amazfit...view-5629.html

----------


## Luigi

THE BAD

Heart rate and step measurements are not always precise

----------


## Dillinger

^ he contradicts that by going on to say.....




> Heart Rate, Steps and Sleep
> 
> With the watch's GPS, pedometer and heart rate monitor paired with the Mi Fit app, you can track your activities and set progress goals. The watch records your pace with or without GPS.
> 
> The Bip's GPS — which can be used to track your distance when walking, running and cycling — proved accurate. The watch automatically picked up a location GPS signal (or advised me to go outdoors or step to a different location to catch the signal) and then recorded my route as I walked or ran.
> 
> You can set the device to take continuous heart rate readings (at some cost to the battery life, which is hard to quantify) or have the heart rate monitor run periodically while you're sleeping. How accurate is the heart rate monitor? Let's just say I would not substitute it for an EKG, but after my bout of running, jumping jacks, stair climbing and working around the house, the Bip proved reasonably accurate.
> 
> A comparison with the Garmin Forerunner 25 and its companion strap-on heart rate monitor confirms the Bip's slightly fast or slow — but mostly accurate — performance. With both the Forerunner and the Bip strapped to my wrists at the same time, the metrics of my runs were similar — within a margin of 2 or 3 points.
> ...

----------


## Jofrey

I used GPS essentials for all my hikes over the years. Doesn't work so great here with Google maps though..

----------


## Luigi

^^ if you spent as much time moving as you do researching what people should have bought, you wouldn't be the horrendous looking hippo that you are today.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

I nearly pressed the button and bought it too :Smile: 

I'd get more use out of the sous vide :Smile:

----------


## fishlocker



----------


## Neverna

I decided I didn't want a fitness tracker but rather a Heart Rate Monitor type device. I ended up buying a Garmin Forerunner 235. Now all I have to do it work out how to use it - or rather, set it up and use it to my requirements.

----------


## Dillinger

> I decided I didn't want a fitness tracker but rather a Heart Rate Monitor type device. I ended up buying a Garmin Forerunner 235.


Loads of bad reviews about te HRM on those :Smile: 





> I have the FR 235 since last week and it's total crap. Just like the FR 35 I had before, the optical HR sensor isn't anywhere where it should be (especially when doing intervals).
> 
> The heart rate doesn't go up when doing the interval and doesn't go down after the interval. So basically it's stuck at 150 bpm during the whole cycle.[at]
> 
> For some people it does seem to work accurately, I believe it has to do with the physiology of your veins in your wrist. Anyway I would not buy the product unless you can test it beforehand because you don't want to spend over 250 bucks on trash.

----------


## Neverna

I tested it yesterday. So far so good, but I only used a basic function. One negative so far is that it has an irritating issue with the screen that I have yet to find out how to change - but I've got an idea I will try later today.

----------


## Luigi

Dodgy Dilly Doom n Gloom first on the scene.




> Loads of bad reviews


Foker can't put on a watch without breaking his wrist.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

> Dodgy Dilly Doom n Gloom first on the scene


We all have our hobbies :Smile:

----------


## can123

I have all sorts of stuff on my smartwatch but do not use these apps as I prefer to sit down and do fuck all. There is definitely something wrong with people who want to measure heart rates. Just sit down and and enjoy yourself.

----------


## Jack meoff

I just pop down to the Docs for regular check ups, call me old school.

----------


## can123

Why do you waste your doctor's time, Old School ? We are all going to die and the watch will not let you know the precise time of demise. Mine tells me I have email and telephone calls. Also, I can ask it questions and it answers me.

----------


## Jack meoff

> Why do you waste your doctor's time


It's the nurses time really and it's not wasted.

----------


## Jack meoff

> I can ask it questions


Fucking hell, Welshtard  with tech gear.
Does it say I can't understand you alot?

----------


## NamPikToot

Nev, I hear that make picks up your heart rate best when you strap it you your willy.

----------


## can123

> Fucking hell, Welshtard  with tech gear.
> Does it say I can't understand you alot?


No, it understands me perfectly and I get far more sense from it than I get from you.  I commend it to all.

----------


## Jack meoff

Good to hear that you have a friend now.

----------


## can123

> Good to hear that you have a friend now.


I am glad you are happy for me. It is the only friend I allow to use my wrist.

----------


## Neverna

Consider the source.

----------


## David48atTD

Dill, some of your best work is in here!

---

Dry July might have to be followed by Workout August    

Grumble

Grumble

Grumble

Grumble

Grumble

----------


## Luigi

Think me Mi Band 3 has a new 4 version out now.

I'll let Dill go to the trouble of reviewing it for mi.

----------


## Neverna

> I decided I didn't want a fitness tracker but rather a Heart Rate Monitor type device. I ended up buying a Garmin Forerunner 235. Now all I have to do it work out how to use it - or rather, set it up and use it to my requirements.


An update on the Garmin I bought last year. Overall I'd say it's not worth the money (9,400-9,600 baht). It's not accurate enough and it's not reliable enough. It's OK for 2,000-3,000 baht but not for over 9,000 baht. There are some things I like about it but next time I'll avoid buying a Garmin and any HRM with wrist based HR monitoring.

----------


## aging one

> There are some things I like about it but next time I'll avoid buying a Garmin and any HRM with wrist based HR monitoring.


My Fitbit Alta HR is pretty accurate, I went to a full physical last month and it was right on in HR other than resting. My Fitbit has my resting heart rate at 54-57, while the hospital has 48-52. The distance seem to be right, and under the stress tests it registered the same as a very heavy workout.  But it sucks at sleep. Always wrong and no idea what REM sleep is... I did not buy it for sleep though.

----------


## somtamslap

My 200-odd quid Garmin 235 is a pile of dog shite.

Inaccurate distance, up to 0.5 mile over 7-10 miles. Inaccurate speed. Inaccurate heart rate data (the only way to really get a decent reading for this is to wear a heart rate strap and pair it with the watch). A total waste of money. I suppose it tells the time reasonably well, so my pants haven't been yanked all the way down to my ankles. 

Although it's a bit of faff to carry around, an iPhone would be the best device to use for shorter runs.

----------


## Neverna

^ I have considered getting a chest strap for my Garmin 235 but I couldn't be sure from their website or bumpf that their chest strap would be compatible with that model. And the chest straps are about 3,000 baht. So, nearly 13,000 baht for a sub-par device.

Next time I'll get a Polar HRM again. Reliable and accurate, just not so easy to get in Thailand, whereas Garmins can be found almost anywhere.

----------


## Dillinger

> I'll let Dill go to the trouble of reviewing it for mi.




 Counting steps and calories (and using a heart rate monitor for purposes other than seeing how it races after a 6inch line of chisel) is for benders.








Anyone for tennis?

----------


## Neverna

^ Don't forget to wear your headband.

----------


## somtamslap

Anything with bluetooth on it would do the job. Only issue with cheaper models would be durability rather than accuracy. £25 from Decathlon is the best value I've seen.

----------


## Luigi

My Strava has been acting up for around a week now. 

Finish running, and see the message 'Strava has recovered from a problem' or something along those lines, and has cut out around half the distance from my run.


Today:

Real distance with my MiFit:




Strava after 'recovering' from its problem.




Has happened the last few times now, which is a bit of a balls as their online site is great for seeing all your data.

Something MiFit doesn't have.


So time to download another fitness tracker, that also has a website that shows all your data. And see how that goes, any good recommendations?

----------


## Luigi

Got:

Endomondo
MapMyRun
Strava
MiFit

ready to rock n roll for next time. Though running the four at the same time might just crash all of them.

----------


## Dillinger

Go find your phone's battery optimisation, on Samsung you then click all and look for the Strava app and click the box next to it.
It will stop your phone trying to turn it off.

I had to do that for Spotify which kept being turned off by the phone to save my battery

----------


## Luigi

Thank you kindly Sir, will take a look at that. Though have gone all OhOh and currently on a Xiaomi Redmi.

----------


## Luigi

Just changed all of them to 'No Restrictions', from 'Battery Saver (recommended)'. Cheers.

----------


## Dillinger

Don't come crying to me when your battery dies halfway through your workout

----------


## Luigi

No wor

----------


## Luigi

After 10km yesterday, went for a wee leg loosener this morning to check 'em out.


Started and stopped at the same time on the same device.





MiFit also showing bang-on 4km. 






Endomondo is the happiest with an extra 240m added, a nicely invented topspeed, with a creative measure of ascent/descent added in for good measure.  :Smile: 



bye bye Endomondo.

----------


## Dillinger

Could uninstall and reinstall the apps, but most likely the gps on the phone.

Had a look at that Strava yesterday. You can challenge people online. Whats ur email addy? Lets see how your running fares against downhill mountain biking :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

> Had a look at that Strava yesterday


I like how it outed all the US military bases online by publishing the perimeter jogging circuits of the running retards

----------


## Luigi

^ Yeah, saw that. Think the military made it regulation for all personnel to set all training apps to 'private' after that.  :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

^ It only targetted the higher ranks?

----------


## Luigi

Yup, sure did.

----------


## Luigi

One could also be like this chick:

Runner uses Nike+ app to draw penises | Technology | The Guardian

And make penis shapes.









But I'm far too mature for that kinda malarkey.

----------


## Dillinger

^ Let's see your Chiang Mai parks minge drawings then

----------


## Luigi

It has crossed my mind.

----------


## Luigi

> My Strava has been acting up for around a week now.
> 
> Finish running, and see the message 'Strava has recovered from a problem' or something along those lines, and has cut out around half the distance from my run.


Correct data for a rusty 10km jog.




Useless flokin' crashing shite Apps that crash 1/3rd of the way round. (Apps running were MiFit, Strava, MapMyRun, Spotify, Messenger and the Camera.)





 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luigi

I want my running data to be logged on a website, not just on a phone App that doesn't have anyone website/computer interface.


Anyone know of any App/Website that can use the data from MiFit, to see it and save it on their website?

----------


## aging one

I dont have a clue, and am happy fitbit has a dedicated app.

did find this.

How to pair your Mi Band with Google Fit - The Verge

----------


## Dillinger

How to pair your Mi Band with Google Fit - The Verge

Although the google fit website on windows shut down last year.. maybe a better interface though.

Theres a link to mi community in there where you can do things like this, if you are immature enough :Smile: 




^ Edit- Snap :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Cheers. Will take a look at the Google Fit website and pairing it to me MiShit. 


Saw that even Fitbit doesn't have the maps and routes etc that you've done on their Desktop app.





It gives good data, but no maps or routes etc.

 :Dunno:

----------


## Luigi

Google Fit isn't much good without a website interface.


Garmin Connect looks good.

Can sync with non-Garmin Fitness Bands, but not me MiFit. So either need to get a Garmin or a brand that is compatible. 


Anyone any experience of using Garmin Connect?

Garmin Connect |

----------


## Dillinger

^ What's wrong with Strava?

Nev's got a Garmin watch

----------


## Luigi

> ^ What's wrong with Strava?


Today I did 10km+


At the end Strava said something like 'Strava has recovered from a problem' and listed me as 4km in 1 hour 24 mins.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



Now I'm no Slap, but that's just pulling the Chitty.

----------


## Neverna

> Nev's got a Garmin watch


Yes, but I don't connect it to Garmin connect or any other internet site. I just use it as is; what's on the watch and what it records.

----------


## Luigi

Giz a loan bud eh.

----------


## Neverna

I'll sell it to you for a good price.  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Giz a loan Dill eh.


Was just looking at a Garmin Forerunner 35.

Garmin Forerunner(R) 35 | Running Watches

----------


## Dillinger

> Giz a loan Dill eh.

----------


## Luigi

Bugger.

----------


## Cujo

Endomondo works for me and I've discovered my samsung has an app 'Samsung health' which does a pretty good job as well.

----------


## Troy

I use runtastic , which was updated to adidas running app. It works well for walking and cycling and manages to get us out of the woods when we get lost. (i.e. wife tells me to go in the wrong direction and I need an app to put her straight  :Smile:  ) 

It has improved a lot in finding out where we are and not assuming we are on a published footpath. This used to be a real drawback with runtastic as it could not cope with off track rambles into the forest. (we can use adidas to record where we find mushrooms for future years).

----------

